

China: Closing for Business? - designtofly
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/10_14/b4172032516519.htm

======
designtofly
For those that prefer the print version:
[http://www.businessweek.com/print/magazine/content/10_14/b41...](http://www.businessweek.com/print/magazine/content/10_14/b4172032516519.htm)

